# Which Gaggia Classic parts & mods can I use with the Coffee Deluxe?



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi all,

So I just got a bargain on a little "Coffee Deluxe", looks like one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Coffee-Deluxe-Espresso-Cappuccino/dp/B00008BQZ8 . The label on the bottom has serial no 0105007966 and says "Made in Italy 01/2005". It seems like a mini Classic - if I want to get spares, e.g replace the o-rings, new shower screen, naked portafilter etc, how can I tell which ones will be compatible? Which of the popular Classic mods will work on this machine? Anything I should look for when I open it up?

Cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pretty sure it shares most of its makeup with the Classic. Comes with the pressurised portafilter basket - recommend binning it and using a stock 58mm basket - cheap as chips to buy. Also remove the plastic widget from the bottom of the portafilter.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Might be a good idea to PM forum member gaggiamamualservice.com - he knows all there is to know about Classics and their derivatives.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

give me a run down of your need and expectations, not many mods can be done, some try try the opv but due to spring in the outlet valve it is pointless, can go the wand upgrade though


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

I was thinking of the OPV mod, maybe even the Auber PID later, but is it worth it on this machine? (The listing here http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=35 claims it's compatible with the Coffee Deluxe model). What does the spring in the outlet valve do?

Also I just want to be sure I can order Classic parts like bottomless portafilter, replacement baskets, o-rings etc without having to hunt down special Coffee Deluxe versions.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

please don't spend much on it


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Haha, I wasn't wanting to throw money at a machine that wouldn't appreciate it so thought I should ask. I figure bits & bobs like a portafilter or baskets can be transferred to a Classic if I get one later, but the big money stuff like PID seems a bit OTT on such a cheap machine. That PID kit would cost more than double what I paid for the machine!


----------

